# How to catch shrimp?



## sschreiner5

I just moved my fish and plants from a 29 to a 55 gallon. My problem is the red cherry shrimp, how do I catch them? I dont know how many shrimp I have, at one point I put 15 in the tank and that was about 8 months ago. I took a slice of cucumber and put it in my net and put the net in the tank and with in 20 min I had one shrimp in the net so I scopped him out and moved him to the new tank. I put the net back in the old tank and after 1 hour there were no shrimp. Anybody have a better idea? Should I try the cucumber again? I expcet that there are more shrimp in the tank hiding in the gravel but I am not sure.


----------



## majerah1

You can make a trap with a soda bottle. Place some gravel in the bottom to weigh it down. You would cut the top off, and invert it inside the bottle. place some of the shrimps fav food in the bottle and place in the tank. They will eventually go in but have trouble finding their way out.


----------



## FishFlow

majerah1 said:


> You can make a trap with a soda bottle. Place some gravel in the bottom to weigh it down. You would cut the top off, and invert it inside the bottle. place some of the shrimps fav food in the bottle and place in the tank. They will eventually go in but have trouble finding their way out.


Agree. Keep in mind, this method will catch anything that can fit into the hole.

Snails, fish, shrimp.

Try overnight.


----------



## sschreiner5

I took the cucumber out after an hour or two because I was afraid it would decompose and make the water toxic. The only things in the tank are the shrimp (if there are more) and pond snails. There are a few small chain sword plants that I left because ran out of room in the new tank.  I guess I dont need to worry about the water quatily for much longer because I am taking the tank down once I get the shrimp out. The snails and plants are on borrowed time. I'll try the cucumber over night. The only thing I ever fed the shrimp were algee wafers and I never saw them eat them I'd just put a scoop in every couple of days.

Again, I'm not sure how many shrimp are left but there must be more than 1, they are very elusive but a week ago I saw two at once.....


----------



## susankat

When I catch shrimp I usually just put one piece of food in the tank, and when they swarm it I catch them in the net.


----------



## sschreiner5

I've never had a swarm and rarley saw more than 1 shrimp at a time. Maybe I never had enough. I am wondering about something now though; the tank has an undergravel filter plate in it, I wonder if they are under there? I never used the undergravel filter, the tank was set up whenI got it so I just took out the tubes and power heads and covered the holes with gravel.


----------



## susankat

That is a good possibillity.


----------



## sschreiner5

OK left the cucumber in the tank overnight and there were no shrimp in the nets this morning. I guess I will start to take the tank down and see if any shrimp are under the filter plate.


----------

